# San Antonio Bay Fishing Report 02-03-14



## Carl Koch (Sep 9, 2013)

In the last two weeks, the fish patterns in the costal bend have been as inconsistent as the weather patterns. This has made staying on top of the fish tough for even the toughest anglers, resulting in some frustrating days over the past two weeks. Having patience and persistence throughout the past couple weeks has been the key to success and has resulted in a few days producing rather nice stringers. Trout have been good over a boggy bottom with straight tails, minnow imitations, and popping corks rigged weightless. Redfish and black drum have been fair but scattered throughout the Victoria barge canal on dead shrimp and crab. As the weather warms up, so will the fishing so book a trip now to Falcon Point Lodge. Spring weekends are filling fast so make your reservations early.

Fishing report by:
Captain Klayton Koch


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Tarpon related?????


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Alligator gar related?


----------

